# Ben's Moss+Shrimp, Now rimless! (Update 12/14) :)



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

So I scraped the dirt tank for now because the dirt was still filled with little pieces of wood which would float up every now and then(After picking the big pieces out for an hour). This is a beginner set up so excuse the stupid pictures and descriptions. I will be taking pictures frequently to record low light plant growth, don't laugh

I wanted something more simple so I chose moss.

Tank: 10 gallon 
Light: Hampton Bay desk lamp
Filter: aquatic edge bioclear filter (should arrive on the 2nd)
CO2: DIY (when everything is set up)
Substrate: Black Tahitian moon sand
Plants: Christmas Moss, Marimo balls
Fish/inverts: Currently tons of rasboras which will be moved to a 20L (fire reds in ~2 weeks)

Oh and the tank is positioned this way because I currently don't have a stand and my mom wants it somewhat hidden..
Going to look for some driftwood tomorrow! roud:


Tank.









Substrate.









What I used to tie stuff down. Seems like everyone asks this question









Experimentation with plastic mesh. It floats? :help:









The tank right now.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice start, love to see this grow in!!


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

cool start, is this just going to be a grow tank?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Going to Petsmart in a bit to see if they have any driftwood. Probably won't but thats the only pet store besides petco within 15 or so miles.




Bree said:


> Nice start, love to see this grow in!!


Thanks!



accordztech said:


> cool start, is this just going to be a grow tank?


Sorry, I've got most of the lingo down, but is a grow tank just for juvies to grow?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

So I went to petsmart, and I picked up a ghost shrimp just to test things out, some more rasboras!, and a piece of driftwood. It's actually decent looking, the plant they had in it was pretty much dead so I tossed it. After an hour of boiling, most of the tannins came out(my house smelled like tea). 

Since there is a hole, I will placing my one Anubis barteri nana strategically. I will also tie some xmas moss to the wood. 


As long as I position it correctly, the hole won't be visible. What do you guys think?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice work so far man!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks great Ben!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Nice work so far man!





shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks great Ben!


Thanks guys!

The tank will be moving to a stand soon, once I clean it off, then I'll rearrange things because it will not be meant to be seen side ways anymore. The internal filter will also be removed once I move the tank.

I tied some xmas moss to the piece of wood and rearranged the marimo balls. The ghost shrimp molted yesterday which was really weird because I saw a little clear shrimp looking thing floating around...I thought it was dead. I'll try to get pictures of everything but for now here's a FTS and HalfTankshot?roud:


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

TwoStrokeKing said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks two stroke!

Here's about 4 - 5 days of growth, there are little green nubs everywhere and its starting to grown in pretty much all places. The internal filter has also been removed and will have a sponge over the intake after more shrimps are here. The tank will hopefully be moved tomorrow. TESTS tomorrow gahh.:icon_frow

Pic 1, They all look the same. I just couldn't choose









2









3


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

So the tank has it's own stand now! The internal filter was removed and once the shrimp get here, a sponge is going over the intake. Here's some FTS's. Oh and ignore the floating plastic mesh, it's just filled with a little moss. What else do you guys think I should add?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What kind of shrimps are you putting in?

The Zoo Med 501 replacement sponge will fit perfectly over your intake. They're like 5-6 bucks at petco/mart.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> What kind of shrimps are you putting in?
> 
> The Zoo Med 501 replacement sponge will fit perfectly over your intake. They're like 5-6 bucks at petco/mart.


Fire reds Oh I already have a sponge, its just not on there because I want most of the waste to go into the filter media. Now I just have to figure out what to do with 18 rasboras


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The fire reds shipped out today, so I have to move the rasboras out! Here's a picture of the lone ghost shrimp sitting at the top of the drift wood. 

Should I move him out when the fire reds get here?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The shrimp should be arriving tomorrow if USPS has the date correct, so I removed all the fish along with the ghost shrimp(saw a picture of a ghost eating fish, yikes). Cleaned it up a bit. Where should the placement of the intake be on the HOB, high, low, middle? or does it not matter? It will have a sponge over it.

FTS w/o flash









Moss has grown a lot! with flash(looks ugly..)









w/o flash









and the anubis has grown a new leaf at the top left(the still unraveling one)roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

where did fishies go?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> where did fishies go?


6 went into a ten gallon, and 12 went into a 20L. both are just filter+fish, no need for heater until winter in Arizona.

Shrimpnmoss, how low or high should the intake be, or does it not matter?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think it matters. I keep the tank with HOB at stock height. I think low or as far away from the outflow gives the best circulation. Or you could try hanging it on the side wall. This way 1/2 your tank has really low flow and you'll find all your shrimps hanging out on the low flow side....at least mine does.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I got my fire reds on Wednesday, here's a picture of them acclimating. I'll get pictures of the entire tank soon, I've just been really busy since graduation is coming up.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The shrimp are doing very well, many have molted and they are almost always actively scavenging for food. I have fed them algae wafers so far and they are starting to color up. The tank temperature fluctuates from 73-74(night) and 78-79(day) It mostly stays in th 75-76 range though. 









Female!








Anubis is happy roud:








FTS, the mesh will go on the back wall once I get suction cups.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Moss has been growing like a beast!  
The shrimp are also growing very happily, I counting 25 during one feeding but I can never be sure. Added one ramshorn to see if he/she(hermaphroditic) will eat some algae I'm getting. I raised the light a little higher as well. I will upload a FTS tomorrow.

Anyone know what snail is the best for eating algae?

Feeding time!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Added two slates of Tawain Moss to the back. Picked up two of my favorite fish today. The shrimps are growing great, four confirmed females and one with a green saddle

OTOS!








Swimming around


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hey hey looking great bud.....your moss is growing out nicely.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> hey hey looking great bud.....your moss is growing out nicely.


Thanks

When are you gonna start a journal!?


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

Nice mosses! How long did it take for them to grow?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

jamiex09 said:


> Nice mosses! How long did it take for them to grow?


It's been about a month under 27W and a little dosing, no Co2 though.

Thanks!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your moss is looking really healthy bro. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Moss is growing steady, the tawain moss is recovering from a super low light tank. 

The shrimp are all getting more red...IS THIS A BERRIED FEMALE?!?!?
What do you guys think? she had a completely full saddle and now they,re gone and her underside looks kinda fat. It doesn't seem like she's a mature shrimp yet though, she's only about 1/2 a inch.

Oh and how to you guys get your otos to chomp on blanched romaine?!


Pictures
















Chomping away








nice and green moss


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

Ben. said:


> It's been about a month under 27W and a little dosing, no Co2 though.
> 
> Thanks!


What did u dose with? She could be berried, try to see if there are eggs, usually is quite visible


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

jamiex09 said:


> What did u dose with? She could be berried, try to see if there are eggs, usually is quite visible


With some aqueon plant food i had laying around, mostly micros. I dosed it once, so I don't really think it's that much help at all.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

She dropped her eggs and is cleaning them?! What should I do?!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That's too bad. Yes she dropped them. This happens a lot to most people. Check your params, and post them, we can try to help you... Sorry man.


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

It happened to mine too, people here told me that it happens to first time mummies. 

No worries, you'll probably see another berried mama soon!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That sux bro. If you can collect them you can probably artificially hatch them.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

So I rigged up a DIY CO2 cause I was bored, and after 30 minutes it started putting out a lot of bubbles. I'm hoping it'll die down cause right now its at 3 bps. Is this too much for the shrimp to handle? 

I'll just put it half in for now, I should get a drop checker..
Pretty cool that it worked on my first try though


















Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIP-i_cjvVQ


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey looks sweet...you moss are going to take off now that you're juicing...


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That's too bad. Yes she dropped them. This happens a lot to most people. Check your params, and post them, we can try to help you... Sorry man.





jamiex09 said:


> It happened to mine too, people here told me that it happens to first time mummies.
> 
> No worries, you'll probably see another berried mama soon!


Thanks guys, Just found another berried mama I'll take pics later.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Hey looks sweet...you moss are going to take off now that you're juicing...


Haha juicing, I guess CO2 injection is roids for plants.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The Tawain moss on the back wall has finally settled in and is producing lots of growth. Everyday the shrimp are coloring up more and more, but some still seem to be dull looking and I might have to cull them. Shrimp molts everywhere and the otos seem to be doing fine, they aren't eating the microwaved zucchini though:/ 

Does it look like the female is berried in the pictures?

Hopefully the tank gets settled, before I go off to orientation down in Tucson


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That Taiwan moss will look nice when it grows out. Nice breeder box too. Shrimp and Moss FTW!!!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> That Taiwan moss will look nice when it grows out. Nice breeder box too. Shrimp and Moss FTW!!!




OTTO LOVE.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i reallyyyyyy like that dw. perfection!

and dang, i tried doing a moss carpet and failed miserably. 

did your anubias attach to the dw yet? i feel like mine is taking forEVER!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

gnod said:


> i reallyyyyyy like that dw. perfection!
> 
> and dang, i tried doing a moss carpet and failed miserably.
> 
> did your anubias attach to the dw yet? i feel like mine is taking forEVER!


Thanks

Yeah it took about two weeks to become completely secure, what did you do wrong with the moss carpet?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything is growing great, had planaria though, so I'm still kinda treating it with pancur c:/


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your moss has gone crazy. It to two separate doses of Panacur to rid my tank of planaria. I also double dosed the second time...because the first time didn't kill all of them.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks good. Both my Reds are doing well.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your moss has gone crazy. It to two separate doses of Panacur to rid my tank of planaria. I also double dosed the second time...because the first time didn't kill all of them.


Your shrimp were fine with the double dose? I still see them on the glass so I don't think the normal dose worked(1/10 of packet).



Couesfanatic said:


> Looks good. Both my Reds are doing well.


Berried yet?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah they were fine..first dose was at regular strength...left it for 48 hours then did a 100 percent WC...waited a few days and still saw wigglies on my glass...so I blasted the tank with a double dose...left it for about 36 hours and then did WC two days in a row to get rid of the meds...

ohh and I used a syringe to dose it down the glass where the planaria are...


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Are they completely gone in your tank now?

I'm using a syringe to and I squirted a few of them with it, I should just spray it at the glass?

Liam said the meds don't stay long in the tank, the water change is just for any ammonia spikes from dying planaria or hydra.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

yup gone


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Ben. said:


> Berried yet?


No, it should take a little bit. Both have colored up pretty good though. The female is super red and the male has gotten quite a bit redder.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you going to get more anubias to cover that piece of DW?

Tank looks good.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> Are you going to get more anubias to cover that piece of DW?
> 
> Tank looks good.


Thanks, I'll probably just let the Anubis grow and then I'll separate the rhizomes. I just feel my tank is cluttered right now.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You should put some duckweed in your tank.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha no way maybe when I don't have time to take care of it, just to reduce the light

That crap gets everywhere! I still have some in a little plastic bin though


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I am jelous. I know your using the small ceramic tiles. I dont know if its the diference kind of moss yours is chrimstmas, mine is java. But I heard java moss grow quicker than xmas moss... and I do use co2.

well I guess its your light... you use 27w I use 15w wal-mart fluorescent tube.

how long is your light on?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

java and xmas both grow pretty fast as far as moss goes....low temps help your moss grow healthy...


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> I am jelous. I know your using the small ceramic tiles. I dont know if its the diference kind of moss yours is chrimstmas, mine is java. But I heard java moss grow quicker than xmas moss... and I do use co2.
> 
> well I guess its your light... you use 27w I use 15w wal-mart fluorescent tube.
> 
> how long is your light on?


Well it really depends, sometimes I work and turn it on at 9pm when i get home and turn it off a 7, or if I'm out with friends, I'll turn it on at 12 or 1 and turn it off at 8. So I say 9 hours on average, Just make sure you have good flow, cold water(cant really do this unless its a shrimp only tank), and good light.



shrimpnmoss said:


> java and xmas both grow pretty fast as far as moss goes....low temps help your moss grow healthy...


right


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

hmmm good flow... I think thats what I dont have.... I use sponge to block the intake for my shrimps... so I guess my outflow sucks...


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> hmmm good flow... I think thats what I dont have.... I use sponge to block the intake for my shrimps... so I guess my outflow sucks...


I do too, as long as there's water movement kinda around and through the moss it should be fine. You really don't need much for moss, and CO2 should help a lot!


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Love your tank, subscribed!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Splendid Splendens said:


> Love your tank, subscribed!


Thanks

I will have pictures up soon, I sent off three slates of moss so now I just have to decide what I want to do with the tank.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Did you ever have algae problems with that light before you used CO2.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

radioman said:


> Did you ever have algae problems with that light before you used CO2.


Nope just some diatoms on the glass from being a new tank, I have it raised up about 8 inches from the water.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Im pretty envious at your moss' growth rate. Very nice.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

All these shrimp tanks. Really want to set one up.

Can not wait for the update.


----------



## silentasascream (Jul 19, 2011)

Only just now saw this thread; spent the first page wondering when the shrimp were gonna turn up in the shrimp'n'moss equation!

Anywaze, nice start! I'm sure this is a bit late in the game, but to address your question about relocating the ghost shrimp, they are a different genus than your fiery red shrimp and therefore the two cannot interbred (which would be the only reason to fear keeping different kinds of dwarf shrimp together). So, if he's still in there, no need to evict him!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember seeing this tank/thread a long time ago. How is this going? And by long time ago I guess I mean 3 months lol.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, so my first week of college is over, hopefully I'll have enough time, but I have moved the 10 gallon stuff into a 20 long, but It's still in the process of being setup, I'm also trying to consolidate my tanks so hopefully I can have it done soon. Right now its been homework, rushing, and girls.  

Will update soon! bear with me eveeryone.

Bear down!


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Subscribed keep the pics coming


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey all, I've decided to make the tank a lot more organized so I am currently selling everything off, I will be using:

Fluval shrimp stratum, 2 HOB filters, and I have not decided on plants, but I know I want to start fresh. I will have pictures soon, just have lots of homework:/


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a cool little shrimp tank, I just ordered 15 for a 150g so I'm thinking I better up my order or I'll never see them again, the mommy really had good color and your moss is looking great, I just am trying Peacock moss it looks similar to your Christmas moss.

I thought it was looking so good too, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

150EH said:


> That's a cool little shrimp tank, I just ordered 15 for a 150g so I'm thinking I better up my order or I'll never see them again, the mommy really had good color and your moss is looking great, I just am trying Peacock moss it looks similar to your Christmas moss.
> 
> I thought it was looking so good too, keep up the good work!


Thanks!

And I definitely agree with you...haha 1 shrimp per 10 gallons=what shrimp?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Well at least you inspired me to double it to 30, it's a group order and only a buck a peice but maybe some will reproduce if I get lucky, I did add some Riccia and the Peacock moss so the shrimp will feel at home. I also want to find or make some breeding tubes that are big enough for the shrimp but smaller than normal so no fish can get in there, most I've seen are multi purpose.

Hey, now it's 2 shrimp per 10 gallons! lol


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

150EH said:


> Well at least you inspired me to double it to 30, it's a group order and only a buck a peice but maybe some will reproduce if I get lucky, I did add some Riccia and the Peacock moss so the shrimp will feel at home. I also want to find or make some breeding tubes that are big enough for the shrimp but smaller than normal so no fish can get in there, most I've seen are multi purpose.
> 
> Hey, now it's 2 shrimp per 10 gallons! lol


Nice! what kind of shrimp are they? and post your journal link here if you get one started.

2 shrimp per gallon, just wait till they start breeding


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They are going into a community tank, I don't have any room for a new tank not even a small one, they are just Cherry shrimp because I want to make sure everyone gets along and there are no loses from fish attack, there are tons of places to hide but I would like a few that shrimp size only. I started a journal on the tank and it's in my signature.

Good luck with yours and don't forget to post more pics as it changes.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Ben I have a question for ya, I read Cherry shrimp are highly prone to nitrate poisning, do you know what ppm they can tolerate.

BTW I watched all three of you videos, #3 TTBMJ was great and most people would be affraid of putting themselves out there like that, I see you biggest hobby is food and I liked your choice of music, plus I laughed all the way thru, it was really good and funny.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

150EH said:


> Ben I have a question for ya, I read Cherry shrimp are highly prone to nitrate poisning, do you know what ppm they can tolerate.
> 
> BTW I watched all three of you videos, #3 TTBMJ was great and most people would be affraid of putting themselves out there like that, I see you biggest hobby is food and I liked your choice of music, plus I laughed all the way thru, it was really good and funny.



Wow I feel like a jerk not looking back at this thread EH, I've been slacking but now I have updates!

I don't know what ppm they can tolerate, I never really check because I make sure to cycle my tanks for a really long time, first with food for about 3 weeks, and then a few endlers for another month. 

And thanks I really appreciate it It was a project for one of my classes! And your right I love cooking and food but my hobbies are tanks, dance, and running

Update:

I sold the plants and now I'm looking for nicer and slower growing mosses for less maintenance. College is really busy

I was inspired by shrimpnmoss's really neat and simple tanks, so this tank isn't going to have amazing scaping or be very eye appealing. Although I think it will be because I love simple tanks.

Specs: 
5.5 gallon
HOB, hopefully switching to canister soon
ADA aqua soil + powder
27 W archaea light

Plants:
fissdens
pelia
mini xmas 
weeping moss

Shrimp:
Fire reds!

The bottom picture is of the substrate, I really like how smooth the aquasoil powder makes it look, I wish it was a little darker though.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The tank currently has three fire reds, and 8ish endler babies

Still gathering supplies, looking to by a breeding cave for the shrimp, more shrimp(from neo), pygmy corydoras(from a new highend local fish store!!!), and some fissidens!

Surrent plants are all from shrimpnmoss!

Here's a sneak peak, played with editing to get rid of yellow aquasoil water...didn't work haha


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

just bought some shrimp caves, SS mesh, and a dropchecker

Now I need:

More shrimps
More plants


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice Journal! Keep up the good work! lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Update!


Fine!

So I had a bacterial infection in my tank where they turn blue or white and I'm left with two Fire reds. To my surprise the only two left have pink stripes on there backs, maybe more resilient? 

But I decided to start from scratch and derimmed a 2.5 gallon, and I'm trying to keep it as SIMPLE as possible.

Starting over with some RCS and I'm leaving for about a month so hopefully they will be ok.

RO with tap
2.5 gallon derimmed
sponge filter w/ whisper 20 
Heater which keeps it at 76-78
thermometer 
charcoal caves
Fissidens
mini pelia
mini xmas moss

Once I get these breeding, I'm going to start again with low grade CRS.

Pics!








































FTS!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and I need to top it off


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool. Sorry about your other tank. Good luck with this one!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great job derimming the tank. How long did that take in total? You did a great job cleaning off the top as well!

I used to have bare bottom shrimp tanks. It is much easier to clean but the shrimp don't seem to be as happy to breed. You'll also need to move around your moss blocks and vac under those as TONS of crap accumulate under those things. Like insane amounts


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Cool. Sorry about your other tank. Good luck with this one!


Thanks!



diwu13 said:


> Great job derimming the tank. How long did that take in total? You did a great job cleaning off the top as well!
> 
> I used to have bare bottom shrimp tanks. It is much easier to clean but the shrimp don't seem to be as happy to breed. You'll also need to move around your moss blocks and vac under those as TONS of crap accumulate under those things. Like insane amounts


Seems like what everyone is telling me...I'll put in some old aquasoil tomorrow!

And the derimming, I did a little each day but if you did it all at once I think it would take around 2 hours more for a bigger tank. I just used an exacto knife, you would need something larger for bigger tanks.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

diwu, you use cloth mesh for the moss walls? cotton? Won't they disintegrate? Also where did you get the stainless steel from?


----------



## Gillingham (Apr 11, 2012)

xenxes said:


> diwu, you use cloth mesh for the moss walls? cotton? Won't they disintegrate? Also where did you get the stainless steel from?


Bumping to ask the same question


----------

